# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Raw food dieet meest doeltreffend

## FRANCOIS580

Voor we met vakantie vertrekken, willen we vlug nog enkele overtollige kilo's kwijt. Overgewicht kunnen we doeltreffend bestrijden met een gezond, gevarieerd en evenwichtig voedingspatroon en voldoende lichaamsbeweging. Velen stellen hun hoop op een of ander crashdieet, dat hen spectaculaire resultaten beloofd. Maar hoe meer kilo's we verliezen op korte tijd, hoe vlugger het jojo- effect opduikt. Een dieet dat meer en meer tevreden aanhangers telt, is het raw food dieet. Hoe gezond en doeltreffend is dit, en wat zijn de principes ervan?

Heel wat landgenoten zijn meestal tevergeefs op zoek naar het voor hen meest geschikte dieet. Voedingsdeskundigen en dieetspecialisten onderzochten de voorbije maanden de bekendste diëten op hun doeltreffendheid en hun effect op onze gezondheid. Samen met de Weight Watchers methode, kwam het raw food dieet als meest doeltreffend dieet uit de bus om overtollige kilo's definitief kwijt te spelen.De onderzoekers kwamen tijdens hun onderzoek tot het besluit dat geen enkel dieet ideaal is voor iedereen. Wat houdt het raw food dieet precies in, en waar moeten we ons aan houden om de principes van dit dieet zo trouw mogelijk na te leven?

Enkel rauw en onbewerkt voedsel

*Raw food dieet meest doeltreffend*
Met het raw food dieet mogen we uitsluitend rauw en onbewerkt voedsel naar binnen werken. Rauwe groenten, fruit, noten en veel water drinken zijn de belangrijkste pijlers van dit dieet. Bereid vlees, vis en zuivelproducten zijn verboden. Volgens de onderzoekers raken we met het raw food dieet niet alleen onze overtollige kilo's kwijt. Het is ook een uitstekende manier om ons lichaam te ontgiften.

Het raw food dieet stelt eiwitten uit plantaardig voedsel centraal. Ons lichaam bouwt deze eiwitten op uit acht aminozuren. Tomaten, wortels, alle koolsoorten, (zoete) aardappelen, pompoen, aubergines, mais, erwten, sesamzaad, witloof, bananen, zonnebloempitten, noten en tarwegras zijn onze voornaamste leveranciers van aminozuren. Aminozuren zijn belangrijke bouwstoffen van eiwitten. Ons lichaam heeft nood aan extra aminozuren voor de aanmaak van eiwitten. In totaal bestaan er twintig aminozuren, waarvan er acht door ons lichaam niet kunnen worden aangemaakt. Deze acht ontbrekende aminozuren haalt ons lichaam uit onze dagelijke voeding.

*Geen gekookt of gebakken voedsel*
Bij dit raw food dieet staat het eten van.../...

Lees verder...

----------

